# RR: 179. Mahler: Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"



## Trout

*1.	Barbirolli (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1967)










2.	Bernstein (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)










3.	Boulez (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1994)










4.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)










5.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1977)










6.	T. Sanderling (cond.), St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra	(1995)










7.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1970)










8.	Tennstedt (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1983, live)










9.	Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(2004)










10.	Mitropoulos (cond.), Cologne West German Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1959)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Barbirolli (cond.), New Philharmonia Orchestra	(1967)
2.	Bernstein (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1988)
3.	Boulez (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1994)
4.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)
5.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1977)
6.	T. Sanderling (cond.), St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra	(1995)
7.	Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1970)
8.	Tennstedt (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1983, live)
9.	Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(2004)
10.	Mitropoulos (cond.), Cologne West German Radio Symphony Orchestra	(1959)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

